
Nine Lives: Cats' Central Nervous System Can Repair Itself And Restore Function - chaostheory
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/03/090330200722.htm
======
umbra
I didn't like the sounds of "demyelization" induced by a diet of irradiated
food. Although no specifics were mentioned about that diet, one has to wonder
about the near constant reassurances that irradiated food is _safe_ :

<http://www.fda.gov/opacom/catalog/irradbro.html>

~~~
stcredzero
This is why I think this is an April Fools joke. Perhaps they are playing on
the general public's fear of radiation.

------
catone
I can't tell if this is an April fool's joke or not... I know nothing of cat
science.

~~~
silentOpen
It doesn't look like an April fool's joke. Google News knows of 4 sources for
this announcement and Ian Duncan is a real UW-Madison neuroscientist.

Having said that, none of the articles about this cite the actual paper and no
article by Ian Duncan or about cats or myelination or demyelination appears in
the PNAS from March 30. Judge for yourself. :-/

